# Fruit trees



## travelling-man (Jun 17, 2011)

Just thought I'd give you guys a heads up. 

I had a very green fingered Portuguese friend visit the house the other day & he spotted one of my orange trees was covered in spiders webs/nests...... apparently they're quite common here and can not only kill a lot of bees when they get lost in the maze of webs but can sometimes even kill the tree. 

The way to get rid of them is to either spray the tree with insecticide or cut a long sapling from the forest /leaving the twigs etc sticking out) & push/pull/twist it all over the tree so you collect & drag the webs out with the sapling. 

So check your fruit trees folks!


----------



## kingrulz (Jun 27, 2016)

travelling-man said:


> Just thought I'd give you guys a heads up.
> 
> I had a very green fingered Portuguese friend visit the house the other day & he spotted one of my orange trees was covered in spiders webs/nests...... apparently they're quite common here and can not only kill a lot of bees when they get lost in the maze of webs but can sometimes even kill the tree.
> 
> ...


Fruit trees Wow sounds so awesome 
which part of Portugal you stay TM?


----------



## travelling-man (Jun 17, 2011)

We live near Figueiro Dos Vinhos and if you want to see what the area is like just click the link immediately below this post & then click the tab marked 'About Central Portugal' & watch the vids. - It's a stunningly beautiful area. 

We have oranges, apples, peach, plum, cherry, olives, almonds, limes & sharon fruit trees in the garden.


----------



## smudges (May 2, 2013)

TM, what sort of apples are they? When I come there I was planning on bringing various fruit trees and plants...Bramleys Cox's rhubarb gooseberries blueberry and so on. Basically all the fruits that are (probably) difficult to buy. I really missed all these things when I was in Spain and have vowed not to do without again!
Any comments you have on the viability of doing this greatly appreciated...you seem to be a bit more of a gardener than me!


----------



## travelling-man (Jun 17, 2011)

smudges said:


> TM, what sort of apples are they? When I come there I was planning on bringing various fruit trees and plants...Bramleys Cox's rhubarb gooseberries blueberry and so on. Basically all the fruits that are (probably) difficult to buy. I really missed all these things when I was in Spain and have vowed not to do without again!
> Any comments you have on the viability of doing this greatly appreciated...you seem to be a bit more of a gardener than me!


I'm the least successful gardener in the universe I'm afraid lol

I'm not sure what type of apple we have because they were here & established when we bought the place but they're bramleyish........ As for the rest, no need to bring much from the UK or elsewhere because if it'll grow here, there's not much you can't buy at the markets and/or garden centres here....... The only things I haven't seen for sale are rhubarb & horseradish & you'll probably be able to find a local expat that'd be happy to give you some.


----------



## smudges (May 2, 2013)

That's a relief! Thanks.


----------



## JohnBoy (Oct 25, 2009)

smudges said:


> TM, what sort of apples are they? When I come there I was planning on bringing various fruit trees and plants...Bramleys Cox's rhubarb gooseberries blueberry and so on. Basically all the fruits that are (probably) difficult to buy. I really missed all these things when I was in Spain and have vowed not to do without again!
> Any comments you have on the viability of doing this greatly appreciated...you seem to be a bit more of a gardener than me!


I tried to develop a corner of England in my garden in Andalucia, Spain Smudges and it just would not work for me. It has to be said though, that I am no gardner. At the same time my neighbours all had beautiful and very productive gardens. The only things that succeeded on my patch were what I inherited. Like TM, I had oranges, clementines, lemons, apricots, peaches, plums, pecan nuts, figs, etc. etc. I think the lesson to be learnt was that we should stick to native varieties rather than try to acclimatise those from the UK. 

I have bought from markets and garden centres in and around Coimbra; apricots, plums, raspberries, gooseberries, grapes, lemons, strawberries and rhubarb and all are growing happily. I've also been given cuttings of passion fruit and physalis which, by the way, grows like a weed and spreads like wildfire if you do not keep it in check. And to think the fruits are so expensive to buy. Even here they are around the €10/kg mark so I dread to think how much they are in the UK. You mentioned blueberries and they are also readily available here.

That's very interesting about your "Bramleyish" apples TM. Bramleys are one fruit that I cooked with a lot in the UK but have found nothing similar here. Nice one!


----------



## travelling-man (Jun 17, 2011)

I've found it easy to plant trees and given a decent amount of water, they thrive and I've now developed a system where I have ducks in the field and large plastic water bowls for the ducks to play in......... then every morning I empty the bowls of duck kak soup beside a tree and move the bowl(s) to the next tree....... that way, every tree gets about 15 gallons of enriched water/duck kak soup about once every three days. ..... and of course, lovely eggs from the ducks. 

As for other crops, pretty much everything I've planted has either committed suicide soon after or been eaten by the wild boar which are a real ****** in this area. - But nice to see occasionally! 

What I'd really like is to try to grow some horseradish but I can't find it anywhere. - Guess I could order it online though.

The one fruit I don't like at all is the sharon fruit because they're so tasteless & sickeningly sweet but both the ducks and wild boar like 'em so at least I don't have to spend my life picking up the windfalls.


----------



## smudges (May 2, 2013)

I did wonder about the transplanting of northern stock, but was going to try......I'm a terrible gardener too, I once killed ivy! I'm incredibly relieved to hear you can buy the plants. There was a comment on here a while ago that said the garden centres are rubbish, and my heart fell.
Love the duck idea. Don't know how the cats would react though!
Thanks to you both.


----------



## travelling-man (Jun 17, 2011)

I can only comment about my area but I find the garden centres OK but not great & some of the markets have very good plants, trees & seeds.

We have 12 adult ducks & 4 ducklings of about 6 weeks old & several cats in the area including one of our own & so far (touch wood) haven't lost one in the 2 years we've had them....... although I do shut them up at night to keep them safe from the foxes & other predators.

The ducks in turn keep the grass short so I don't have to strim quite so often & they also make for better wild flower growth.


----------



## smudges (May 2, 2013)

Cool AND cute!


----------



## JohnBoy (Oct 25, 2009)

What part of Portugal are you in Smudges?


----------



## smudges (May 2, 2013)

Not there yet, I'll let you know when I am. It'll be in the vicinity of Coimbra.


----------



## JohnBoy (Oct 25, 2009)

Good choice and you'll be perfectly situated for one of the best markets held on 7th and 23rd of each month. Plenty of fresh fruit and veg añd an amazing selection of plug plants and fruit trees. We also have a large car boot on the 1st Saturday of the month in the city centre and another on 1st Sunday 'up the hill' in Miranda da Corvo. Let me know when you're over and we can meet up for a coffee (or something ) and a chat.


----------



## smudges (May 2, 2013)

Thank you, I will!


----------



## SpiggyTopes (Feb 1, 2015)

We'd love to have ducks but have been advised that they are very dirty and wreck the garden by eating plants and flowers ....... is this so?


----------



## SpiggyTopes (Feb 1, 2015)

And thanks for the advice about the trees .... going to check ours now!


----------



## travelling-man (Jun 17, 2011)

SpiggyTopes said:


> We'd love to have ducks but have been advised that they are very dirty and wreck the garden by eating plants and flowers ....... is this so?


That depends on the breed of duck & where/how you keep them.

The Patos National which is the big white duck that looks like an Aylesbury, rarely give eggs & is usually considered a meat duck can be destructive but they do a good job of eating grass and make a good alarm duck when predators are about. 

Indian Runners & to a slightly lesser extent Muscovy ducks are usually very helpful in the garden because they are snail, slug & mozzie eating machines & their kak makes very good fertiliser for the garden....... they might eat a little of the tops of veggies but not much - although they do enjoy soft fruit such as strawberries.

They can be messy/smelly in their night time accommodation but I've found the answer to that is to use the deep litter method where instead of cleaning it out every few days you instead lay new straw on top of the old which creates a chemical process that keeps the ground warm for them & creates a rather nice stable type smell...... I now clean mine out about once ever 3-4 months which is easier for me & the ducks seem to prefer it.

When I do clean it out I add the dirty straw to my compost heap which in time gives tip top results for my green fingered missus. 

The other thing you need to do is be VERY strict with the sex ratios because too many males is a nuddy blightmare.

If anyone is in the Figueiro Dos Vinhos area & wants to come & see how I do it, they're very welcome.


----------



## SpiggyTopes (Feb 1, 2015)

This is encouraging!

Do they always poop in the same place? I have visions of poop everywhere and some concern about child health ....

As for munching the grass, that would be very very welcome!


----------



## travelling-man (Jun 17, 2011)

SpiggyTopes said:


> This is encouraging!
> 
> Do they always poop in the same place? I have visions of poop everywhere and some concern about child health ....
> 
> As for munching the grass, that would be very very welcome!


They kak anywhere & everywhere but it quickly dries & hot/dry weather & soaks away in wet weather.

It's much easier to keep them in a fenced area anyway & important not to have too many ducks for the area but stick to those rules & have kids wear shoes in the duck field & I don't foresee any problems.


----------



## travelling-man (Jun 17, 2011)

Indian Runners in action. lol






Hope the mods don't mind my posting that!


----------



## travelling-man (Jun 17, 2011)

Earlier in this thread I said that the garden centres in my area are OK but not great.

Today, my friend Maggy Crawford & her husband proved me wrong in spades when they took me to one near Figueira Da Foz which was simply fabulous & had everything you could possibly imagine at very good prices indeed........... and only they could turn a simple trip to a garden centre into a fun filled day like that.


----------



## JohnBoy (Oct 25, 2009)

travelling-man said:


> Earlier in this thread I said that the garden centres in my area are OK but not great.
> 
> Today, my friend Maggy Crawford & her husband proved me wrong in spades when they took me to one near Figueira Da Foz which was simply fabulous & had everything you could possibly imagine at very good prices indeed........... and only they could turn a simple trip to a garden centre into a fun filled day like that.


If that's the one on the main road from Coimbra TM I know the one you mean. It's the best we've found to date. Glad you enjoyed your day.


----------



## travelling-man (Jun 17, 2011)

JohnBoy

It's Cultiflor on the EN109 at Vieirinhos Carrico & yes it is on the main road....... A simply fabulous place & their prices are significantly lower than even the market stalls. - For example a 5 foot mango tree for €14.50....... last time I looked in the market they were nearly €20.

We also had a very good & inexpensive buffet lunch at Quinta do Paul which is on the same road and just a few kms away. - Also well worth a visit.


----------



## JohnBoy (Oct 25, 2009)

travelling-man said:


> JohnBoy
> 
> It's Cultiflor on the EN109 at Vieirinhos Carrico & yes it is on the main road....... A simply fabulous place & their prices are significantly lower than even the market stalls. - For example a 5 foot mango tree for €14.50....... last time I looked in the market they were nearly €20.
> 
> We also had a very good & inexpensive buffet lunch at Quinta do Paul which is on the same road and just a few kms away. - Also well worth a visit.


Not the one that I was thinking of TM but my other half says Cultiflor is better in her opinion. On reflection she is probably right as the one near Tentugal is smaller. It is here:

https://goo.gl/fJ6c4p

Don't forget anytime that you come down from the hills and head Coimbra way, we are always up for a coffee. We could have it in Tentugal with one of their famous pastries and see the garden centre at the same time.

Loved the Indian Runner video. Now Graça wants some for the snail problem we have!


----------



## Maggy Crawford (Sep 18, 2010)

Thank you kind sir. It was a super day out.


----------



## travelling-man (Jun 17, 2011)

JohnBoy said:


> Not the one that I was thinking of TM but my other half says Cultiflor is better in her opinion. On reflection she is probably right as the one near Tentugal is smaller. It is here:
> 
> https://goo.gl/fJ6c4p
> 
> ...


I didn't know where we were going until we got there lol!

Maggy's husband was driving and had a vague idea where it was but we had to hunt it down....... well worth a visit though - have you tried the restaurant I mentioned? - I've no idea how they make a profit when they sell an all you can eat meal of that standard & drink for just a tenner


----------



## travelling-man (Jun 17, 2011)

JohnBoy said:


> Not the one that I was thinking of TM but my other half says Cultiflor is better in her opinion. On reflection she is probably right as the one near Tentugal is smaller. It is here:
> 
> https://goo.gl/fJ6c4p
> 
> ...


----------



## Maggy Crawford (Sep 18, 2010)

We forgot to mention that the garden centre Cultiflor on N109 is the only place my husband has found that sells plants for ponds. (but not fish).


----------



## JohnBoy (Oct 25, 2009)

travelling-man said:


> JohnBoy said:
> 
> 
> > Not the one that I was thinking of TM but my other half says Cultiflor is better in her opinion. On reflection she is probably right as the one near Tentugal is smaller. It is here:
> ...


----------



## travelling-man (Jun 17, 2011)

JohnBoy said:


> travelling-man said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks TM. I would love to take you up on the offer but we have three cats who would love to add duckling to the list that already extends to snakes, birds, mice and (to date) two rabbits! I say snakes as I have no idea what they are. They are usually about 8 or 9 inches long, a bit like an earth worm but flatter and dark brown and shiny. Should we be worried by these critters?
> ...


----------

